# Aylesbury - 10th & 17th of April



## Robobum (Feb 23, 2015)

Anyone in this area fancy a knock in the pm of these two Fridays.

Need to drop my daughter at the riverside theatre just before 12 so would be up for a knock 12:30/ 1ish

If not, where would be good to go hit balls? Short game area preferably 

Cheers


----------



## fundy (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi Robobum

I can do either of these dates, you would be more than welcome at Aylesbury Vale (about 15 mins drive North from where you'll be). Pleasant enough parkland course without being world beating.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm around on the 10th for a game also


----------



## Imurg (Feb 23, 2015)

Would have liked to but I'm busy both afternoons....
Hurumphhh....


----------



## Robobum (Feb 23, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Would have liked to but I'm busy both afternoons....
Hurumphhh....
		
Click to expand...

Are you in the Swan Lake rehearsals too?? 

Nice one Fundy, touch base nearer time to sort detail. Game on


----------



## Imurg (Feb 23, 2015)

Robobum said:



			Are you in the Swan Lake rehearsals too?? 

Nice one Fundy, touch base nearer time to sort detail. Game on 

Click to expand...

Me in a Tu-Tu..?
Dazza, you really don't want to go there....!!!


----------



## Robobum (Feb 26, 2015)

Fundy & Phil - what sort of time?? 12:30 ok for you?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2015)

Yeah that's good for me :thup:


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 26, 2015)

Can I join in please?!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Can I join in please?!
		
Click to expand...

No !















Course you can


----------



## fundy (Feb 26, 2015)

Whenever suits you guys is fine by me

Be good to have you Al


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 26, 2015)

Gime a shout or I shall look out for a date to book off.


----------



## fundy (Feb 26, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Gime a shout or I shall look out for a date to book off.
		
Click to expand...

pretty sure were talking about April 10th pm


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 26, 2015)

fundy said:



			pretty sure were talking about April 10th pm
		
Click to expand...


Sweet... we going to ditch Phil ye?


----------



## Robobum (Feb 26, 2015)

Great stuff. What's the damage at AVGC Fundy?


----------



## fundy (Feb 26, 2015)

Robobum said:



			Great stuff. What's the damage at AVGC Fundy?
		
Click to expand...

Nice and cheap, think members guest is about Â£15


----------



## Robobum (Feb 26, 2015)

fundy said:



			Nice and cheap, think members guest is about Â£15
		
Click to expand...

Lovely. Look forward to it


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2015)

Assume the game we've agreed is for the 10th? I am about the 17th if you wanted another game but we may need to play elsewhere as they are planning to tine our greens that week


----------



## Robobum (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes, 10th at your place. Spoke to Phil yesterday and possibility of Woburn on 17th


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2015)

Robobum said:



			Yes, 10th at your place. Spoke to Phil yesterday and possibility of Woburn on 17th
		
Click to expand...

Bear me in mind if room for 1 more Phil


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2015)

Definatly 

Just need to make sure I'm still doing an early shift and will sort something for 17th


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Definatly 

Just need to make sure I'm still doing an early shift and will sort something for 17th
		
Click to expand...

Ill pencil it in the diary


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 9, 2015)

Ill get the 10th booked off.


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 26, 2015)

Gutted, I cannot take this day off. Every other member of the management team has already booked it. One of them if off playing golf...grrr


----------



## PieMan (Mar 26, 2015)

Back from Thailand on the 16th April and still off on the 17th so very tempted by Woburn.....................!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2015)

PieMan said:



			Back from Thailand on the 16th April and still off on the 17th so very tempted by Woburn.....................!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm still to get the day off on the 17th yet - awaiting to hear if someone will swap shifts with me.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm still to get the day off on the 17th yet - awaiting to hear if someone will swap shifts with me.
		
Click to expand...

No worries. I leave next Wednesday but will be able to check the Forum if this goes ahead whilst I am sitting by the pool or on the beach sipping a cold beer!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2015)

PieMan said:



			No worries. I leave next Wednesday but will be able to check the Forum if this goes ahead whilst I am sitting by the pool or on the beach sipping a cold beer!
		
Click to expand...

Will let you know mate :thup:


----------



## fundy (Apr 3, 2015)

I better book a slot on the BRS for next friday (I dont expect it will be overly busy but just in case). Am I right in saying youre heading over from aylesbury at noon? Do you want to grab lunch before heading out etc? Shall I book a tee around 1 to 1.30? What suits you guys best?


----------



## Robobum (Apr 3, 2015)

I drop off at 12, apparently they have a little 10 minute info meeting with parents so ill be en route for 12:15. 

A 1pm tee would suit me best so I can buy you a quick beer after before shooting back for pick up.


----------



## fundy (Apr 3, 2015)

Have booked 1.08


----------



## Robobum (Apr 4, 2015)

fundy said:



			Have booked 1.08
		
Click to expand...

Perfect. 

Cheers Fundy, looking forward to it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 4, 2015)

Will see you there around 12:15 for a sandwich mate :thup:


----------



## fundy (Apr 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Will see you there around 12:15 for a sandwich mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Look forward to it, think its best we have a friendly game and play off our respective swindle handicaps, that ok


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 4, 2015)

fundy said:



			Look forward to it, think its best we have a friendly game and play off our respective swindle handicaps, that ok 

Click to expand...

Well I play of 12 for the Tuesday swindle


----------



## fundy (Apr 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well I play of 12 for the Tuesday swindle 

Click to expand...

good job we're playing on a friday then :whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 4, 2015)

fundy said:



			good job we're playing on a friday then :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Friday Swindle HC is 6 :thup:


----------



## fundy (Apr 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Friday Swindle HC is 6 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I may have home advantage but pretty sure im the underdog of the 3 lol. Just looked at the BRS, you may recognise someone in the 3 ball in front of us too!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 4, 2015)

Is Tony playing before with Mark


----------



## fundy (Apr 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is Tony playing before with Mark 

Click to expand...

yep, the two of them and John have the 1pm tee slot on a friday every week, I join them on the odd occasion


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 4, 2015)

fundy said:



			yep, the two of them and John have the 1pm tee slot on a friday every week, I join them on the odd occasion
		
Click to expand...

Cool will look forward to it :thup:


----------



## Robobum (Apr 4, 2015)

Up against home advantage and the form horse!! Do I get courtesy shots?


----------



## Robobum (Apr 7, 2015)

Gents, I can no longer do the 17th unfortunately.

Looking forward to this Friday still though, see you there.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

Cheers for today guys - good relaxing round with a mixed bag of shots 

Think we are perfected the 100 yard knifed wedge


----------



## fundy (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cheers for today guys - good relaxing round with a mixed bag of shots 

Think we are perfected the 100 yard knifed wedge 

Click to expand...

Cheers Phil, was a fun day, gl tomorrow and see you Sunday. Wasnt expecting to witness a degreening


----------



## Robobum (Apr 11, 2015)

Gents, thank you for yesterday a very nice afternoon on the odd occasion I didn't have to putt round a poker chip and listen to some killer banter!!

We don't allow such monstrosities in the Cotswolds but you are welcome to come over anytime.

Statistically, it was still a 2 putt green....,,putt, chip, putt!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 11, 2015)

Robobum said:



			Gents, thank you for yesterday a very nice afternoon on the odd occasion I didn't have to putt round a poker chip and listen to some killer banter!!

We don't allow such monstrosities in the Cotswolds but you are welcome to come over anytime.

Statistically, it was still a 2 putt green....,,putt, chip, putt!!! 

Click to expand...

It's all about the stats 

I'll bring the bigger pokerchip to the Cotswolds :thup:


----------

